# Hello New To The Forum



## mikecoder3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello I have never sailed before. I will be taking lessons. I put the cart before the horse and purchased an Island Trader 37 foot built in 1977. I know I am going to enjoy the retro fit upcoming. The boat will be on the hard by the end of April in South west Florida. I will be doing most of the rehab myself in the heat of Florida's summer...I will probably loose 30 unwanted pounds while I bake inside my boat for the interior work needed. Being a "Leaky Teaky" , I have a lot of rotted plywood to replace. The original Teak deck has been pulled up, and most of the grassing has already been done. there are a few soft spots on the deck that need addressing, and I will be sealing the deck with a a product a fellow boat owner has used on his leaky boat deck in Seattle. the sealer will go over the existing new fiberglass and for sure solve any new potential leaks. I still have to address my original bronze windows that are leaking from the frame. the actual window seals have been done, but I have to pull the old 36 year old windows frames out and re seal them...would love any tips from any of you on this. another problem I have is the engine has to be hooked up and new mounts made. A replacement diesel is sitting inside the boat now: A 1982 Universal Atomic Kubota 1501B model 40 universal...Can any of you turn me onto a good parts source that is affordable? the old model #5432? I have been told I will have a hard time getting this engine connected and that parts are rare and hard to come by? Do any of you run this type motor and if so any info you can share with me would be great !!!!!!! I am open to all input and suggestions. Thanks so very much. If there are any 1977 Island trader owners out there please respond. I need much advice and part sources for windows, latches, hinges and interior needs. thanks so very much. Love the original Teak on this boat!!!!!!


----------



## sailor333 (Jul 30, 2012)

heyy


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall (Jun 1, 2012)

welcome to SailNet from Northwest Florida...............


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard, newbie. Two things;
1. you might want to change your tag, just to keep the spam at bay.

2. Congrats on jumping in backwards! it's kinda refreshing to meet a newbie who WON'T be asking, "what kind of boat should i buy?"

There is lots of good advice here on rebedding ports and hardware. Two words: butyl tape.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome and congrats on your project...That is the way to jump right in


----------



## mikecoder3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome. I am hoping another Island Trader owner in the era my boat is from will contact me and give me loads of advice and information...

In the meantime, thanks you two for the welcome and advice... Yes I have asked the moderator to change my thread name to keep the spam at bay. Thank you for that wise adivice.


----------



## GDSimmons (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome to Sailnet, another newbie here and without a boat LOL. Going to crew this year and get out on the water, will start looking at boats next year once I know some basics. However, if a deal comes along that you can't pass up, you never know! Sounds like you scored a big one.


----------



## mikecoder3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Welcome GD I hope you find a nice boat soon. We fell into a deal we just could not pass up. Even though it needs work, it will be pretty when we get done !!!! :O)


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Michael,

I sent you a PM about changing your username. Not sure if you can get it because of your low post count. The moderators just need to know what you want to change it to. We don't encourage doing that normally but you really don't want to use your email account as others have pointed out.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard! We'll need pictures, and lots of them, before you start and as you progress.

Have you considered finding someone at the marina for whom you can crew a few times, so you can get the feel for sailing? You'd be amazed how readily most folks will, after they've met you once or twice, allow you to come along, especially if you're willing to do the work (which is really where all the learning happens).


----------



## mikecoder3 (Feb 6, 2013)

DRFerron said:


> Michael,
> 
> I sent you a PM about changing your username. Not sure if you can get it because of your low post count. The moderators just need to know what you want to change it to. We don't encourage doing that normally but you really don't want to use your email account as others have pointed out.


Hi DR, yes I have sent 4 outside contact emails to administrator telling them if my issue and asking to change my name from [email protected] to *mikecoder3* (all lower case)

I am not able to respond to any of the PMs about this because I am too new. I did the chain song...was horrible at it when you take a look at my attempts as clearly pointed out by blow stink, but that gave me 11 posts but still no PM access. I finally received help from member Resolute who sent a PM on my behalf for which I am grateful indicating I would like a monitor or administrator to change me to mikecoder3. Hopefully you will see this post and be able to help me. Thank you.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Mike... the deed is done.


----------



## mikecoder3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Faster and thanks DR.


----------



## mikecoder3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Jim,

I will solicit with some of my fellow dock mates and see if someone would be willing to take me out.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

mikecoder3 said:


> Thanks Jim,
> 
> I will solicit with some of my fellow dock mates and see if someone would be willing to take me out.












Sure.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Mike! We jumped in backwards, too. It is kind of scary, but, we can do it. We just need to take baby steps from here on out and do everything right, so we can sail for many years to come. 

Good luck!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Mike,

That Kubota engine should not be so difficult to get parts for. As it turns out Universal (among others) used Kubota engine blocks to make "marinized" diesel engines for boats for many years. In fact the model number you mentioned "5434" is, I believe a Universal engine model #. You can still buy Kubota parts, usually from a tractor/farm equipment dealer - you just have to know the Kubota engine block # and sometimes even the tractor model it was used in. 
In fact there is still a "marinized" Kubota engine being sold for sail boats. The company that does this is called Beta Marine. If you are real nice to them they might be able to help you locate specific engine parts.

As for engine mounts I doubt it really matters much which brand of motor mounts you use as long as they are robust and solid.

I hope you can fix the water intrusion into your cabin on your "leaky teaky".

As BLJones said, get yourself a few rolls of this Butyl tape unless you find it somewhere local (like an RV store): Need Butyl Tape ?? Photo Gallery by Compass Marine at pbase.com
Also check out the projects listed on the website I just linked. Lots of useful tips there.


----------

